# Help verifying type of weed. Bermuda Central oklahoma



## osutim1 (Mar 7, 2020)

I would appreciate any help identifying these particular weeds. I am thinking one is crabgrass, but no idea what the others are. I live in Central Oklahoma on 2 acres. The darkest green long ones are in my backyard where I had sodded Bermuda 4 years ago. The others are in front yard which is Bermuda grass that was already established.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not possible for crabgrass this early in the season. The image quality was poor, but most likely it is POA annua.


----------

